
Google's Game Developer Advocate Leaves After Less Than 6 Months - dirtyaura
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_game_developer_advocate_leaves_after_less_t.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
pkaler
Here's the original blog post by Mark DeLoura.
<http://www.satori.org/2010/08/moving-on-from-google/>

------
electromagnetic
I've heard too little about Google 'games' to know if I even care. I don't
need access to flash games (Kongregate/New Grounds is plenty and Facebook
serves the rest), I don't need access to purchasable games (GameStop or Amazon
fills this, depending on whether I want to get off my ass, Steam does the rest
for me).

Unless Google is actually developing new games I see little use for Google
'games'. Even great implementation is worth shit. Kongregate has great
implementation, well developed achievements system and a great chat system
built in. How is google going to top that when Buzz failed? Right now all I
see is Google Games being a failure by producing no new games and providing no
innovation.

~~~
dirtyaura
From the outside, it seems that Google is trying to eat a piece from
Facebook's lunch, not to innovate per se.

There are reports that say that a group of people joined Facebook just to play
games (and they see everything else that FB offers as 'frivolous' extra, go
figure). If Google can tap into that market, it could finally get Google
Checkout to fly, which is a big step for Google.

------
apphacker
What's the draw for an engineer to work at Google these days? Seems like you'd
be a small toad in a gigantic pond where your ripples make little impact. Kind
of like working at Oracle or IBM or Microsoft or <Big Software Company>.
Except there are those dumb bikes all around the campus. Yet still there seems
to be this perception there is something 'special' about working at Google
that sets it apart from any of the other places, isn't there? The emperor has
no clothes? It's not like you're going to get any wealthier from options there
than you would at any other relatively same sized company.

~~~
maxawaytoolong
Google still has great perks. If you just need a job and having the best
cafeteria outweighs working with dinks, it's the best choice next to Facebook,
and the only choice of giant dot-conglomorates if you live in NYC.

~~~
apphacker
IAC is in NYC. It's kind of a giant dot-conglomerate. I don't know about the
cafeteria there though.

~~~
exit
iac?

~~~
loganfrederick
InterActive Corp, owns a ton of web properties such as Ask.com, CollegeHumor,
Match.com, and Dictionary.com

